# Horn Strobes



## Car5 (Dec 9, 2019)

Question, does anyone know if horn strobes are required in a exam room of a doctors office?  I have an alarm company asking.  Being new this is very confusing. It’s difficult to figure out what is required and what is being sold to the customer.  I’m all for the most notification, but it’s confusing to a new guy. I’m 2015 IFC.  I have looked in 72, but don’t really see what I’m looking for. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2019)

You can do a visual only,,

As long as outside/ near the room there is audio.

Check 907.5.3.2.1. And 907.5.2.1.1

Start in IFC and than migrate to 72


----------



## steveray (Dec 10, 2019)

Agree with CDA....you don't want to blast them out of the room, but you do want to alert them same as the others in the space...


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2019)

Plus ADA requirements

Which you turn to NFPA 72, which is supposed to satisfy ADA.


----------



## Car5 (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Reading it looks like they only are required if it is an ambulatory health care other wise it’s a business use and not required in the rooms.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2019)

I would say a visual at the minimum is required


----------



## Car5 (Dec 11, 2019)

cda said:


> I would say a visual at the minimum is required


After looking more into it and contacting a couple of other Marshals, that is what we are going to require.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 12, 2019)

From NFPA Chatroom
Strobe Requirements in Medical Clinics
https://community.nfpa.org/thread/37477


----------



## Codeman4 (Jan 30, 2020)

Car5 said:


> Question, does anyone know if horn strobes are required in a exam room of a doctors office?  I have an alarm company asking.  Being new this is very confusing. It’s difficult to figure out what is required and what is being sold to the customer.  I’m all for the most notification, but it’s confusing to a new guy. I’m 2015 IFC.  I have looked in 72, but don’t really see what I’m looking for. Any help would be appreciated!



Visual as long as the decibel minimum is met.
*907.5.2.3.1 Public use areas and common use areas*
Visible alarm notification appliances shall be provided in public use areas and common use areas.
*Exception:* Where employee work areas have audible alarm coverage, the notification appliance circuits serving the employee work areas shall be initially designed with not less than 20-percent spare capacity to account for the potential of adding visible notification appliances in the future to accommodate hearing-impaired employee(s).


----------



## cda (Jan 30, 2020)

Codeman4 said:


> Visual as long as the decibel minimum is met.
> *907.5.2.3.1 Public use areas and common use areas*
> Visible alarm notification appliances shall be provided in public use areas and common use areas.
> *Exception:* Where employee work areas have audible alarm coverage, the notification appliance circuits serving the employee work areas shall be initially designed with not less than 20-percent spare capacity to account for the potential of adding visible notification appliances in the future to accommodate hearing-impaired employee(s).




Welcome to the forum!!!  How long have you been Marshaling?


----------



## Codeman4 (Jan 30, 2020)

cda said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!  How long have you been Marshaling?


25 years, NC and SC. Good correspondence site.


----------



## cda (Jan 30, 2020)

Codeman4 said:


> 25 years, NC and SC. Good correspondence site.




About the same. Hope to hang up the books 10/2021


----------



## jar546 (Jan 30, 2020)

Codeman4 said:


> 25 years, NC and SC. Good correspondence site.


Thank you.  Spread the word about this site please.


----------

